Ask HN: What books are you reading this week? - adamnemecek
======
adamnemecek
I'm finally taking a stab at Elements of Programming
([https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Programming-Alexander-
Stepan...](https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Programming-Alexander-
Stepanov/dp/032163537X)). I think that this might actually be one of the most
important books to read as a software developer. The book puts C++ and
abstract algebra into a blender and creates this abstract algebra for software
development which has some really deep insights. The author is Alexander
Stephanov (the father of generic programming).

This is double true if you are using one of the newer languages that aim to
kill C++ like Swift or Rust as some of the concepts apply really nicely.

Bjarne Stroustrup (the guy who made C++) wrote a comment about it on Amazon
([https://www.amazon.com/review/R1MG7U1LR7FK6/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt...](https://www.amazon.com/review/R1MG7U1LR7FK6/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=032163537X&channel=detail-
glance&nodeID=283155&store=books#wasThisHelpful)) and gave it five stars.

------
lscore720
Jungle (Upton Sinclair). I never tire of reading about the immigrant
experience in America, especially as a Chicagoan in this case.

The Bully Pulpit: Theodore Roosevelt, William Howard Taft, and the Golden Age
of Journalism (Doris Kearns Goodwin). Similar time period, but focusing on a
vastly different world in America.

------
gffrd
Grunt by Mary Roach. About the science, R&D behind "mundane" war
things—chafing, noise, etc. so far, so good …

I have a fascination with military tactics, specifically when it comes to
morale & psyche, so curious to see where this book touches on those.

~~~
adamnemecek
> I have a fascination with military tactics, specifically when it comes to
> morale & psyche, so curious to see where this book touches on those.

What are some books on this topic?

~~~
gffrd
apologies for the long delay in reply …

I'm not deeply-read on the topic, but here are a few others I've liked …

· _Certain to Win: The Strategy of John Boyd, Applied to Business_ by Chet
Richards. This one in particular analyzes heavily blitzkrieg tactics, and how
disorientation and morale are some of the most effective "weapons." Has many
good cross-references.

· _The Art of War_ by Sun Tzu. Military strategy and conflict philosophy.
Basically, the philosophy that undergirds the blitzkrieg: lots on gaining
advantage, using morale, turning "deficiencies" in to advantages, etc.

· _Extreme Ownership_ by Jocko Willink. It's rah-rah and a bit repetitive, but
has some good bits on team dynamics, element of surprise—if nothing else, an
interesting glimpse in to the dynamics of high-functioning military units.

So far, _Grunt_ has touched on military uniform fashion design and its role in
psyche … we'll see where else it goes, but an enjoyable read thus far.

------
120bits
A friend gifted me this book on my birthday "On the Shoulders of Giants: The
Great Works of Physics and Astronomy"

------
gentleteblor
I'm rereading the Malazan Book Of The Fallen series. Finished Gardens of the
Moon last night. It only gets better.

------
marpstar
E Myth by Michael Gerber based on a recommendation from an HN thread a couple
weeks ago.

------
megamike48
The Life of Louis XVI by John Hardman

